# Headset Spacer mounting bracket?



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Because of my stem and handlebar configuration I'm looking to mount my GPS off to the side of the steerer and keep it down low. I've found the stem mount bracket shown below, but has anybody come across a spacer/mount with the accessory mounting bar turned 90deg to this one? Looking for axis of the mounting bar pointing at the steerer.
















Torontocycles Headsets, Titanium Top Cap, Titanium Spacer, Aerozine couple products down on the right.

I could use this to put the GPS mount where I want it, but I do not have clamping room on the handlebar (alt bar) for it.








Problem Solvers


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

never seen anything like what you're talking about.

The mounts that put the clamp out in front (like the 2nd you posted) tend to clamp right next to the bar clamp anyway. you sure you don't have room there?

Have you tried mounting on the top tube?


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got an Answer 20/20 carbon and while the clamping area is still textured for a bit beyond the stem clamp it does start to taper away in this zone pretty quick. Maybe I need to tack one of the problem solvers onto the next order and give it a go.

I would mount it on the top tube but its an Oregon 450 and it slides into its bracket from front to back. In order to get it on/off it needs to be so far back that when I come off the seat it is too close for comfort. I attempted to put it back against the seat post and that's fine for seated or road use, but standing or sliding forward to climb makes it impossible to see.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I see. I have seen other versions of that PS mount that seem to have a narrower clamp area.

Sorta like this one.

Amazon.com: Bicycle Handlebar Mount with 2.75 Inches Usable Carbon Tube for Computer, GPS and Light: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

For half the price it's definitely worth a try.


----------

